# Subcontractors Needed Mass Franklin, Bellingham, Ashland



## geostruction (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi,
This is a first time usage of the website.
We handle plow contracts for a wide range of gas stations in Massachusetts.
Subcontractors are needed for 1 site in each are:
Franklin, MA
Bellingham, MA
Ashland, MA

All subs need insurance. Subs are required to plow the site, sand & salt, shovel around pumps,buildings front sidewalk to the door entrances and snow removal off site if needed.
If anyone is interested or knows of any company who is capable, please respond.
Thank You,
George


----------

